#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  200 post VIP

## Tanemis

I thought Anti said we were supposed to get the VIP status at 200 posts now?

----------


## Tanemis

Meh I'll live...

----------


## Gazeeboh

It doesn't do anything for you.

----------


## Tanemis

It makes your name yellow!

----------

